# New Here..........



## kiddmen57 (Oct 13, 2006)

I am new to the forum and ready to start hunting some coyotes here in So. Arizona.

A couple of my buds said they have gone before and were wonding if I'd like to go along, I jumped at the opportunity to get some new equipment, and try this challenging game.

I recently picked up a H&R .223 rifle and painted it full camo. it was difficulat painting a brand new rifle, but heck, it was a cheap package.

Read through all of Varmint Al's website and a few others. Weather is starting to get coola round here which will make for some nice hunting I hope. 
here is the rifle I set up, with a bushy banner 6-18 X 50 scope. Provides a lot of light.

The forum looks great and I am sure I will be visiting regularly.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

yeah as you said i couldnt buy a gun and paint it camo.. i just couldnt do it.. but i see you did, and it looks good.. real good..


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

You're in a very good area to hunt coyotes, all you need to do is get your feet wet. 
Just south of you is the Popago Indian Reservation, probably the most predator populated area in North America. That's the good news, the bad news is you can't hunt there. 
However, you can hunt around it. I'm not going to tell you where to go, that's for you to find out, your buds may already know. You can get alot of action in the right areas around that Reservation.....I hope you enjoy your new found sport...go get em :wink:


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

very nice paint job... should work wonderfully... you will probably get hooked like most of us, just don't take too many and make it seem like work... LOL

GOOD LUCK

cya

:sniper:


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Your rifle looKs sweet. I've painted the stock on my coyote rifle a few times but I can't get the courage to paint the metal! Maybee I need a stiff drink or to before I do the next camo job. I don't know if you're intrested in any opinions on .223 yote loads but I'm really happy with the 50gr. V-MAX. It seriously puts 'em down.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

your camo job looks good. i just bought a bushmaster in .223. its all black. can't get up the nerve to paint it though. took it by gander mountain to see about getting it dipped, bu they want $250. seems a little high to me so i just might paint it. the 50 vmax does the job for me.


----------



## coyoteman23 (Oct 17, 2006)

hey kiddmen57 great job on the camo paint. I'm sure you will get hooked on yote hunting just like i have. I am new to this forum and i also want to camo my gun. If anyone has any ideas please let me know, i am all ears. Thanks


----------



## whitelaster (Oct 19, 2006)

great job on the paint, and if u guys are scared to paint the barrel, just use camo duct tape, just not at the tip, because it will melt on their, just an idea, and dont no if it will work :lol:


----------

